# Farroh



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Contents*
Contents and Region
New and Miscellanious information
Abilities
Items
Moves
Pokémon
Sprites
Credits

The Farroh Region






Labelled:





1: Cleanslate Town - This is the town where it all begins. You live here, but there isn't much to see.
2: Centurock City - A small yet busy city that gains its name from the fact it is at the centre of a crossroads. Your school is here.
3: Limebay Town - A small fishing town with a lovely view of the sea. Wade's Water Gym is here.
4: Darkmine City - As the name suggests, the mysterious Darkstone is found in this city's mine. The city, at the bottom of a shallow crater, is medium-sized, with no tall buildings, contrary to its title of 'city'. It is the home of Terri's subterranean Ground Gym.
5: Gravelring Town - This dirty town is named so because of the fact it is shaped in a ring surrounding the only clean part of it - the beautiful Grass gym run by Natalie, which is situated at the top of a huge tree. You get to the gym by climbing up a series of treehouses with a Gym trainer in each.
6: Canolight City - This city is in the jungle area of the Central Forests. Most of the houses are built into the sides of trees with narrow, rope-rail bridges connecting them. The highest treehouse is way up in the canopy where Gail trains at her Flying Gym.
7: Whitmarble City - The 'capital city', you could say, of Farroh, Whitmarble is built almost entirely from dazzling, beautiful marble. It is the home of various important buildings, such as the Pokémon Research Tower (The tallest manmade structure in the region), Professor Cherry's Pokémon lab, the Whitmarble Department Store and the Electric Gym ran by Lexy, Natalie's younger sister.
8: Sandcove City - The main port of Farroh, half of Sandcove is built on the water. Every now and then there is a ferry journey from here to Embersand Isle on the White Orking cruise liner, to ticket holders only, of course. Ryan's Steel Gym overlooks the town.
9: Embersand City - A beautiful beach resort that gains many visitors constantly, Embersand is the home of the final Fire-type Gym led by Heath - but you won't be challenging him until you've got all the other badges.
10: Flintplate City - A small city whose only really interesting feature is the Museum of Art which exhibits every type of art from paintings to music to sculptures. You can also draw your own painting and compose your own music to display here.
11: Crystalville - A tiny, mysterious village which is, bizarrely, entirely inside a cave. It is lit by the glow of the strange crystals that surround it. Deeper into the cave is Regan's Dragon Gym.
12: Stardust Town - A little town foreshadowed by Observatory Hill, Stardust Town has nothing particularly interesting to offer - except for the occasional rain of glittering Stardust!
13: Victory Road - Situated on Eterna Isle, this maze-like cave is the final challenge for trainers wishing to take on the Farroh League.
14: Final Plaza - in the middle of this plaza is the Farroh League tower, home of the Elite Four and the Champion.
15: Ancient Stadium - nestled in the hills south of Embersand City, the Ancient Stadium is a huge coliseum from ancient times. Nowadays it is home to various different challenges for trainers such as Timed, Last Man Standing and Ordinary Battles.

A: The small woodland area here is called Cleansing Woods.
B: This route is sometimes known as Rainy Valley, due to the fact it rains heavily between the two steep hills either side of it.
C: On one of the hills on this route is a farm where a husband and wife couple tend to a herd of Miltank and Tauros.
D: This is Darkmine's Nightstone Mine. It is the fabled home of Astairon, although however deep the miners go they have never been able to find it.
E: This is Twilight Crossing, where the Bridger of Twilight, Twylia, is said to appear every dawn and dusk.
F: This is Dayrock Mountain, the rumoured home of Speclowd. It can be entered from either the route west of Canolight or by going east from Final Plaza. Its summit is also the place to evolve Eevee into Drakeon.
G: Situated around here is the Glacial Cavern, an icy maze which somehow survives in the midst of a tropical rainforest.
H: Close to these two islands are the two entrances to Coral Trench, the mysterious underwater hallway that is said to be made entirely of Corsola and Coriffa, mainly the latter.
I: This tall hill is home to the Observatory, where you can watch the skies, day or night, and observe the constellations and cloud formations. If you see a certain shape in the sky, it could trigger a special event somewhere!

The purple box shows where the Central Forests are.

*Gym Leaders*

1: Wade - Water-type. His gym is in Limebay Town. He gives Trainers the Tide Badge.
2: Terri - Ground-type. Her gym is in Darkmine City, and she gives trainers the Mud Badge.
3: Natalie - Grass-type. Her gym is in Gravelring Town. She gives trainers the Nature Badge.
4: Gail - Flying-type. Her gym is in Canolight town, and she gives trainers the Breeze Badge.
5: Lexy - Electric type. Her gym is in Whitmarble City, and she gives trainers the Volt Badge,
6: Regan - Dragon-type. His gym is in Crystalville, and he gives trainers the Scale Badge.
7: Ryan - Steel-type. His gym is in Sandcove City, and he gives trainers the Silver Badge.
8: Heath - Fire-Type. His gym is in Embersand City, and he gives trainers the Magma Badge.

*Farroh League*

1: Elaine - Normal-type.
2: Damien - Dark-type.
3: Simon - Psychic-type.
4: Hector - Ghost-type.
5: Cieran - Mixed-type.

*Relationships (These are vaguely important in some side-plots)*

Lexy is Natalie's younger sister.
Gail and Regan are twin siblings.
Hector is the player character's grandfather.​


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*New and Miscellaneous Information:*

*New status: Irradiated* - (Icon shortening is IRD in a light green square) This status cannot be healed by items or Pokémon Centres. If a Pokémon is inflicted with it, its stats are completely randomised, its ability changes to Radiation and it is treated from thereon as if it was Electric/Poison type (Its actual type is left untouched, but no longer has an effect on moves used by or on the Pokémon). If the Pokémon is treated at the Pokémon Hospital in Whitmarble City, the status is cured and all the effects are removed (Its stats change to as they were before, its ability is re-chosen from the Pokémon's available ability pool and it is no longer treated as Electric/Poison).

*New trainer type - Wetlanders* - Male wetlanders look like mine workers. Female ones wear red dresses with white lacing,  black hats and carry wicker baskets full of Pokéballs. They tend to use the Mareep and Biligot lines.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Abilities:*

*Cheer Up* - If an ally's HP is below 50%, all its stats will be raised by 1 level.

*Cry for help* - If the Pokémon's HP is below 30%, another random Pokémon is chosen from the party and placed in battle too, changing it to a double battle. Only works in single battles.

*Feed* - The Pokémon will automatically eat berries from your bag if they are needed.

*Cynical* - Whenever it loses HP or gets Paralysed, Poisoned, Burnt or Frozen, the Pokémon's Attack and Special Attack each have a one in ten chance of increasing by a stage.

*Illusions* - If the Pokémon's Special Attack increases, its Evasion also does so by the same amount.. Also doubles the effects of Double Team.

*Melody* - Every three turns, the Pokémon sings a beautiful melody which heals 10% of it and its ally's HP. It also has a one in thirty chance of putting (either of) the opponent(s) to sleep.

*Nimble* - If the Pokémon's Speed increases, so does its Evasion by the same amount..

*Lumber* - If the Pokémon's Speed decreases, its Defence increases by the same account..

*Radiation* - If either of the opponents levels up while fighting the Pokémon, after the battle that Pokémon has a one in five chance of gaining the Irradiated status.

*Pure Evil* - The Pokémon cannot be infatuated or affected by moves and abilities which cause stat decreases based on cuteness, such as Tail Whip, Growl and Charm.

*Golden Heart* - If the Pokémon's partner uses a move or ability which causes a stat decrease based on cuteness, such as Tail Whip, Growl or Charm, 10% of their HP is replenished.

*Invisible* - When either of the Pokémon's Evasion or Accuracy should be lowered, instead both stats are raised by two stages.

*Mixture* - If the Pokémon uses al of  its moveset during the battle (And if the moves actually have an effect - it doesn't count if the moves miss, fail or do not affect the opponent), its Attack, Special Attack, Defence and Special Defence all increase by one stage.

*Diurnal* - During the Morning and Day, the Pokémon's offensive moves get a 15% boost in their base power, however the base power is decreased by 5% during the Night.

*Nocturnal* - During the Night, the Pokémon's offensive moves get a 15% boost in their base power, however the base power is decreased by 5% during the Morning and Day.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Items:*

*Cloud Bits* - $1500 - Hold Only - Three appear in invisible random locations every day (Last 24 hours)
A little jar with a few shreds of cloud inside. In battle, it boosts one random stat of Swablu, Altaria, Castform and Speclowd by one stage.

*Stardust* - $1000 - Hold Only - Three appear in invisible random locations every night (Last 24 hours)
Yes, it's an already-existing item. In battle, it boosts one random stat of Starmie, Staryu, Stelloid, Solrock or Astairon by one stage.

*Spectral Bits* - $5000 - Hold Only - Appears in a random location every day (Lasts 24 hours)
These Cloud Bits have fallen from the mystical Spectral Cloud Formation, which Speclowd is said to appear under. It can be given to Swablu, Altaria, Castform and Speclowd to increase all stats by one stage in battle. If you are under the Spectral Formation with Spectral Bits in your inventory, Speclowd will appear to you.

*Astral Dust* - $7500 - Hold Only - Appears in a random location every night (Lasts 24 hours)
This is Stardust that has fallen from the Astral Constellation. It can be given to Starmie, Staryu, Stelloid, Solrock or Astairon for a one-stage increase in all stats in battle. Astairon will appear if you are under the Astral Constellation with Astral Dust.

*Diploma* - Unsellable - Hold Only - Found in Centurock Pokémon School.
Boosts the Pokémon's Special Attack and Special Defence if held. Makes Biborm evolve.

*Magnifier* - Unsellable - Hold Only - Found in the Pokémon Research Tower.
When held, stat-increasing moves used on the Pokémon (Except those it uses on itself) increase the stat(s) in question by double the usual amount of stages.

*Memory Flower* - $2000 - Hold Only - Found on some wild flower-like Pokémon.
When held, it prevents the Pokémon from learning new moves. Useful when you put a Pokémon in the Daycare Centre and don't want it to lose any of its moves.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Moves and Attacks:*

*Tough Shield* - N/A - 10PP - N/A - Steel - Stat. - User
The user creates a strong, solid shield of some sort with a part of its body, such as horns or claws. The opponent's next Physical Attack does no damage, but instead 25% of the damage that would have usually occurred is inflicted upon the opponent.

Game animation:: The user's sprite vibrates a little, then momentarily stretches out horizontally twice. An image of a large metal shield then appears temporarily in front of the user.

*Heavy Wind* - N/A - 5PP - N/A - Flying - Stat. - N/A
The user whips up some very strong winds which last for 2-5 turns. Flying-type physical moves are weakened slightly while Flying-type special moves are strengthened.

Game animation: Each turn, the screen fogs up slightly and spiralling lines of wind cross it.

*Mind Warp* - 150 BP - 5PP - 90% - Psychic - Spec. - One opponent
The user sends a concentrated blast of energy at the foe, causing their mind to twist and contort, creating immense pain. The user must recharge.

Game animation: The background turns black, and trails of purple energy emanate from the user, converging in front of the target. After a few moments, two concentric circles of the same energy blast from the user, creating a purple explosion when they hit the target, whose sprite trembles and is distorted for a moment.

*Shrapnel* - 150 BP - 5PP - 90% - Steel - Spec. - One opponent
The user throws a chunk of fragile steel which explodes into many fragments of shrapnel and pierce the foe. The user must recharge afterwards.

Game animation: The user's sprite moves slowly towards the closest side of the screen, then quickly returns to its usual position, letting lose a chunk of metal. When it hits the target, the screen suddenly flashes white, and when the flash clears we see shards of metal coming from the place to chunk hit, as the target's sprite moves slowly from side to side.

*Air Strike* - 150 BP - 5PP - 90% - Flying - Spec. - One opponent
The user flies high into the air and spins, shooting waves of flying energy at the foe. The user must recharge. 

Game animation: It starts off the same as Fly's animation - the user turns into a ball, which disappears out of the top of the screen - but a moment later, the user's front-view sprite appears at the top-middle of the screen and shakes, releasing arcs of light green energy that fly in all directions.

*Lecture* - N/A - 10PP - 70% - Psychic - Spec. - One opponent
The Pokémon uses their 'intelligence' (Special Attack) to lecture the foe about something. If the foe's Special Defence is lower the the user's Special Attack, the foe will be confused. There is no base damage, instead it deals damage equal to half the user's Special Attack.

Game animation: Cartoon speech bubbles with squiggly lines in them like text float from the user towards the target, hovering and circling around them.

*Mislead* - N/A - 10PP - 85% - Ghost - Spec. - One opponent
On the first turn, this move has no effect, but on the second turn, the opponent is switched out of battle. Also, the Pokémon that is switched in gets confused.

Game animation: First turn: The background becomes foggy, and all the sprites except the target become semi-transparent. Then a small, bright yellow light appears in the centre of the screen. A question mark appears above the target, and the light floats eerily off of the screen. The fog clears, and all sprites become opaque again. Second turn: The question mark re-appears above the target, whose sprite literally wanders sideways off of the screen. When they are gone, the light re-appears, and leaves the screen in the same direction as the target did.

*Invasion* - 50BP - 10PP - 90% - Dark - Phys. - One opponent
The orders a fleet of its minions to attack the target. A move which increases in power by 25% for up to five Ruforb or Inufoon in the trainer's party, PC or in the Daycare Centre.

Game animation: A spinning metal ring appears around the user with green holes at intervals. As it spins, small objects resembling Inufoon come out of the holes in spiral formations before converging on the target and spinning in a circle before it. Every now and then flashes of green light appear on the target.

*Echoblast* - 45BP - 20PP - 100% - Steel - Spec. - Both opponents
The user attacks with resonating sound waves. The power is doubled if a sound-based move was used in this round or the last.

Game animation: The user pulses a semi-transparent version of itself as a high-pitched buzzing noise echoes.

*Magnetise* - N/A - 10PP - 100% - Electric - Stat. - One Pokémon
The user makes the target magnetic. All Steel- or Electric-type moves are redirected to the target until the end of the battle.

Game animation: A red horseshoe magnet appears on the target as pulses of yellow energy ripple towards the magnet.

*Pole reverse* - N/A - 5PP - 50% - Electric - Stat. - One Pokémon
The user reverses the target's polarity. The target's stats are reversed for three turns - I.E. A new value is gained for each by subtracting the normal value from 255.

Game animation: A vertical bar magnet appears on the target with small jolts of electricity running up and down it. There is a screech, and it flips upside-down and disappears, as the animations for sharply rising and falling stats play in quick succession, sometimes interrupting each-other.

*Losing Punch* - 50BP - 15PP - 95% - Fighting - Phys. - One Target
A desperate punch which deals more damage if the user has low HP.

Game animation: 'Sweat drops' appear on the user and fade away. A black fist, as with all punching attacks, appears on the target, accompanied by a small purple flash.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Pokémon*

The Pokémon follow the below format:

#{Number} - Name - {Species} Pokémon - {Type 1}/{Type 2} - {Egg group 1}/{Egg group 2} - {Ability 1}/{Ability 2}
{Evolution}
{Dex Entry}

#494 - Learabit - Sapling Pokémon - Grass - Ground/Plant - Overgrow
Evolves to Floware at level 14
It likes to hide in tall grass and hedges. Its leaflike ears and flower tail help it disguise itself.

#495 - Floware - Spring Pokémon - Grass - Ground/Plant - Overgrow
Evolves to Tropicare at level 32
Floware lie flat it flowerbeds with only their ears and tails visible. They sometimes forget they are Pokémon and think they are flowers instead.

#496 - Tropicare - In-Bloom Pokémon - Grass/Psychic - Ground/Plant - Overgrow/Synthesize
Tropicare spend a lot of their time tending to the flowers on their tails. They use the flower to collect sunlight.

#497 - Colawa - Cross Pokémon - Fire - Ground/Humanshape - Blaze
Evolves to Koaflaim at level 16
Colawa can get angry at almost anything. The angrier they are, the brighter their flames burn.

#498 - Koaflaim - Angry Pokémon - Fire - Ground/Humanshape - Blaze
Evolves to Koablaze at level 34
The armour on an Koaflaim’s head is made of the same material as its nose. Sometimes, tongues of flame may leap out of their fires at random.

#499 - Koablaze - Fury Pokémon - Fire/Steel - Ground/Humanshape - Blaze/Sturdy
Their head-protectors are so strong that the only thing which can pierce them is diamond. The fire on their heads can melt any substance.

#500 - Findol - Tiny Pokémon - Water - Water 1/Fairy - Torrent
Evolves to Dolprint at level 15.
Findol used to live purely in the sea. Over time, they developed wings so they could move out of the water.

#501 - Dolprint - Grace Pokémon - Water - Water 1/Fairy - Torrent/Levitate
Evolves to Orking at level 35.
Dolprint can sometimes be seen jumping out of the ocean. They like swimming in the wake of boats.

#502 - Orking - Wise Pokémon - Water/Flying - Water 1/Fairy - Torrent/Levitate
Due to their watery colours, Orking are usually mistaken for large waves when they jump out of the sea.

#503 - Snifasnuf - Curious Pokémon - Normal - Ground - Simple/Pickup
Evolves to Slashagruf at level 20
Snifasnuf can easily smell out almost anything. They can commonly be found around berry trees.

#504 - Slashagruf - Fierce Pokémon - Normal - Ground - Intimidate/Guts
Slashagruf are fierce and strong, defending their young at all costs. They feel easily threatened.

#505 - Scadjin - Flutter Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Flying - Tangled Feet/Keen Eye
Evolves to Fidjin at level 20
Scadjin are commonly seen flitting around busy towns and cities. The general public's opinion of them is negative.

#506 - Fidjin - Fighter Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Flying - Tangled Feet/Keen Eye
Evolves to Finix at level 45
For a bird Pokémon, Fidjin are oddly strong. They can be seen in alleyways, fighting over dropped food.

#507 - Finix - Brawl Pokémon - Fighting/Flying - Flying - Guts/Keen Eye
An urban myth says that Finix are Fidjin that fused with humans. None have ever been found in the wild.

#508 - Hidilo - Tiny Bug Pokémon - Bug - Bug/Ground - Swarm/Shield Dust
Evolves to either Centilo (Defence>Attack) or Millilo (Attack>Defence) at level 12.
Hydilo are very commonly found under rocks and logs. They have gills and can breath underwater.

#509 - Centilo - Double Bug Pokémon - Bug/Ground - Bug/Ground - Swarm/Shed Skin
It is impossible to tell which is the real end. Some people theorise that both ends could be heads.

#510 - Millilo - Hunter Bug Pokémon - Bug/Dark - Bug/Ground -
They eat almost anything they can, even other Hidilo, Centilo and sometimes Millilo. They are fierce, violent predators.

#511 - Biligot - Flame Pokémon - Fire - Ground - Anicipation/Rock Head
Evolves to Conflagoat at level 20.
Biligot live on mountain slopes where they graze on tough mountain grass. Their horns are very hot to the touch.

#512 - Conflagoat - Horns Pokémon - Fire/Steel - Ground - Anger Point/Rock Head
Conflagoat's huge horns form an impenetrable shield over its face. When angered, it will charge and ram its enemies with them.

#513 - Monaseer - Disguise Pokémon - Bug - Bug - Own Tempo/Shield Dust
Evolves to Psycune at level 10.
From the front, Monaseer can easily be mistaken for a scary monster - however, it is oblivious to its odd camouflage.

#514 - Psycune - Patient Pokémon - Bug/Psychic - Bug - Own Tempo/Shield Dust
Evolves to Mophet after levelling up knowing Psychic.
Nobody knows what the growing Pokémon inside Psycune's shell looks like, but scientists have developed a vague idea from the psychic waves it emits.

#515 - Mophet - Disguise Pokémon - Bug/Psychic - Bug - Own Tempo/Intimidate
Mophet fly through forests at night, following traces of psychic energy. Travellers commonly mistake them for small hovering gremlins.

#516 - Spirrefour - Awaiting Pokémon - Ghost - Indeterminate - Levitate, Insomnia
Evolves at level 20 to either Cranedi ( Neutral happiness), Specteri (High happiness) or Fangeri (Low happiness).
It is said that when a person or Pokémon dies, they become a Spirrefour to await their judgement for the afterlife.

#517 - Cranedi - Leaf Skull Pokémon - Ghost/Grass - Indeterminate - Liquid Ooze/Chlorophyll
Evolves to Zomvyne at level 35.
Cranedi are, according to the legend, the spirits of people who were neither good nor bad in their past life.

#518 - Zomvyne - Skeleton Pokémon - Ghost/Grass - Indeterminate - Liquid Ooze/Chlorophyll
Zomvyne are said to sleep in graveyards by day and roam the land at night. Although relatively harmless to people, they are severely misunderstood.

#519 - Specteri - Droplet Ghost Pokémon - Ghost/Water - Indeterminate - Magic Guard/Water Absorb
Evolves to Phantarane at level 35.
Apparently, Specteri are the trapped spirits of people who lead good, righteous lives.

#520 = Phantarane - Tide Ghost Pokémon - Ghost/Water - Indeterminate - Magic Guard/Water Absorb
Phantarane are said to stand on beaches at night and sigh with the tide. They can choose to be invisible for more privacy.

#521 - Fangeri - Flame Fang Pokémon - Ghost/Fire - Indeterminate - Flash Fire/Drought
Evolves to Vladulaim at level 35.
Those who were evil in their life are said to become Fangeri when they are judged. They live in large groups in caves, similar to Zubat.

#522 - Vladulaim - Blaze Fang Pokémon - Ghost/Fire - Indeterminate - Flash Fire/Drought
Contrary to urban myths, the sunlight actually makes Vladulaim more powerful rather than harming it. It sucks the lives from its victims with its fangs.

#523 - Kangaskid - Vulnerable Pokémon - Normal - No Eggs - Cry For Help/Scrappy
Evolves to Kangaskhan at 20.
It will spend the majority of its life in its mothers pouch until it is able to fend for itself. They are sometimes stolen from their mothers for training.

#524 - Stelloid - Meteor Pokémon - Rock/Psychic - Mineral - Levitate
Evolves at level 25 to Solrock (At day) or Lunatone (At night)
They are said to fall from the sky during meteor showers. When they land, they glow brightly until a person or a Pokémon touches them.

#525 - Hastar - Wizard Pokémon - Psychic - Ground - Illusions/Synthesise
Evolves to Astricks at level 24.
It is said that a Hastar's power is contained in its hat. If it lost its hat, it would become powerless.

#526 - Astricks - Wizard Pokémon - Psychic - Ground - Illusions, Synthesise
Males evolve to Eldectrobe at level up on Twilight Bridge
Some say that Astricks are just Hastar using their magic powers to levitate with a robe around them.

#527 - Eldectrobe - Sorceror Pokémon - Psychic/Electric - Ground - Illusions, Synthesise
Their beards are said to be their main source of power. When they are angry, their beards crackle with electricity.

#528 - Duvly - Hope Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Flying - Keen Eye/Cheer Up
Evolves to Duvvle at level 25.
It is considered to be a symbol of hope. If a new trainer sees one, it is meant to be good luck for their journey.

#529 - Duvvle - Hope Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Flying - Keen Eye/Cheer Up
Although rare, they are highly sought after for the excellent luck they bring to those who see them.

#530 - Cubbal - Young Cat Pokémon - Normal - No Eggs - Run away/Rivalry
Evolves at level 25 to Pryga (Attack>Special Attack) or Gleiga (Special Attack>Attack)
Cubbal seem cute and docile, but they can be very dangerous. They live in the rainforest, but migrate when they evolve.

#531 - Pryga - Fire Cat Pokémon - Fire - Ground - Flash Fire/Rivalry
Pryga are fierce foes in both the wild and moderated battles. They are said to roam hot plains searching for food.

#532 - Gleiga - Ice Cat Pokémon - Ice - Ground - Snow Cloak/Rivalry
Gleiga live on the slopes of snowy mountains. Their snow-coloured fur camouflages them perfectly.

#533 - Kinsain - Madness Pokémon - Normal/Ghost - Flying - Simple/Oblivious
Evolves to Sychocat at level 25.
They float around fields and caves aimlessly, bumping into things. Their lazy, silly expressions never change.

#534 - Sychocat - Insanity Pokémon - Normal/Ghost - Flying - Simple/Oblivious
There was once a petition to capture all Sychocat and keep them in a mental hospital. Unfortunately, it failed, and they still roam the land aimlesly and crazily.

#535 - Polore - Ore Pokémon - Ice - Monster/Ground - Sturdy
Evolves to Arctiron at level up while holding Metal Coat.
They spend much of their time searching the snow for various metals, which they then fuse onto the skin of their backs with chemical they secrete.

#536 - Arctiron - Ice Armour Pokémon - Ice/Steel - Monster/Ground - Sturdy
Evolves to Glacilver at level 50.
Arctiron roam icy regions for other of their kind in order to form tribes. Once they do, they search in groups for more metal.

#537 - Glacilver - Ice Armour Pokémon - Ice/Steel - Monster/Ground - Sturdy
Glacilver are the unofficial yet undisputed rulers of icy areas. They are incredibly rare, especially in the wild.

#538 - Unblievab'l - Ninja Duck Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Flying/Ground - Keen Eye/Inner Focus
Evolves from Farfetch'd knowing Hidden Power.
Unblievab'l roam the forests, hiding in the shadows and pouncing silently at foes, using their leeks like nunchaku.

#539 - Ninguin - Gift-Giving Pokémon - Ice/Flying - Water 1/Ground - Vital Spirit/Hustle
Evolves from Delibird knowing Fly.
Ninguin are said to fly across the world a single night every year, bringing gifts and treats to children who are good.

#540 - Reintler - Merry Horn Pokémon - Normal/Flying - Ground - Intimidate/Frisk
Evolves from Stantler when levelled up in the snow.
According to some reports, Reintler are seen flying across the sky with Ninguin at night. They release glowing trails of light from their horns.

#541 = Optiscure - Darkness Pokémon - Dark/Ghost - Humanshape - Keen Eye/Stall
Evolves from Sableye at level up while holding Magnifier.
Its strange eyes glitter with strange energy to confuse and hypnotise enemies. They hide in the dark where only their eyes can be seen.

#542 - Jantuan - Jaws Pokémon - Steel/Dragon - Ground/Fairy - Hyper Cutter/Intimidate
Evolves from Mawile at level up while holding Magnifier.
Jantuan's immense jaws are made of huge steel and can crush almost anything. They find it more difficult to fool foes than Mawile.

#543 - Cerbedoom - Sentry Pokémon - Ground - Early Bird/Flash Fire
Evolves from Houndoom at level up in Crystal Caves.
Legends say that the underworld is guarded by a giant Cerbedoom. Despite this, they still make rather popular pets.

#544- Coriffa - Reef Pokémon - Water/Rock - Water1/Water 3 - Hustle/Natural Cure
Evolves from Corrifa at level up in Coral Trench.
They are formed from multiple Corsola conjoined. The more Corsola joined, the bigger the Coriffa is.

#545 - Sparcepent - Land Dragon Pokémon - Normal/Dragon - Ground - Intimidate/Pressure
Evolves from Dunsparce at level up in Mount Dayrock or Nightsone Mines
Sparcepent live in barren caves and deserts. They are extremely dangerous and will attack anything that even slightly threatens them.

#546 - Hytom - Particle Pokémon - Normal - No Eggs - Levitate
Evolves to Trihydron- (at level up during a battle with a Pokémon with Plus) or Trihydron+ (at level up during a battle with a Pokémon with Minus)
It is said that nearly everything in the known universe was once made of millions of Hytoms.

#547 - Trihydron- - Negative Pokémon - Electric - No Eggs - Minus
They float around glumly due to their negative charge. Anybody who touches them receives a mild shock.

#548 - Trihydron+ - Positive Pokémon - Fighting - No Eggs - Plus
As opposed to their negative counterparts who attack with their electric fields, Trihydron+ attack by bumping into foes with force.

#549 - Willa - Misleading Pokémon - Fire/Water - Indeterminate - Illuminate
Evolves to Wispa at level 25.
They float across marshes and swamps, sometimes deliberately guiding lost travellers to their sticky deaths.

#550 - Wispa - Malicious Pokémon - Fire/Water - Indeterminate - Illuminate
Leaving trails of eerie light, they lead paths through the fog to dangerous quick-mud and the lairs of fierce Pokémon.

#551 - Ruforb - Alien Pokémon - Dark - Indeterminate - Liquid Ooze/Compoundeyes
Evolves to Inufoon by happiness during the night.
They are creatures rumoured to come from another world. They leave trails of odd-smelling slime wherever they go.

#552 - Inufoon - Alien Pokémon - Dark/Steel - Indeterminate - Shell Armour/Levitate
Evolves to Invufor at level 50.
They hover across the sky at night, causing rumours of alien spaceships as they observe the world below themselves.

#553 - Invufor - Mothership Pokémon - Dark/Steel - Indeterminate - Motor Drive/Levitate
The first recorded Invufor reportedly descended to the planet from space. They are not as common as their pre-evolved forms.

#554 - Biborm - Bookworm Pokémon - Grass - Bug/Ground - Leaf Guard/Unaware
Evolves to Scrolar at level up while holding Diploma.
They crawl through forests, reading the patterns of their leaves. They never stop reading, even in battle.

#555 - Scrolar - Intellectual Pokémon - Grass/Psychic - Bug/Ground - Leaf Guard/Unaware
Their scrolls re the source of their powers. If they stopped reading, they would lose all their intelligence.

#556 - Trisker - Twister Pokémon - Flying - Indeterminate - Wind Powered/Gale Inducer
Trisker are creatures born from strong winds. They enjoy zooming around the countrsyide, battering anything in their way.

#557 - Swannet - Melody Pokémon - Water/Flying - Flying - Keen Eye/Melody
Evolves from Chatot with maxed Beauty.
When they open their beaks, a beautiful, entrancing tune comes out. They are sometimes trained by bands for their amazing ability to mimic human singing.

#558 - Ivine - Venom Pokémon - Poison/Grass - Ground/Plant - Poison Point/Rough Skin
Evolves to Severdant at level 32.
They hang from tree branches and wrap themselves around trunks to look like harmless vines, but their thorny bodies are deadly to the touch.

#559 - Severdant - Venom Pokémon - Poison/Dragon - Ground/Plant - Poison Point/Rough Skin
Severdant disguise themselves as nettle bushes. When potential prey approaches, they lash out with their poisonous tails to stun the foe.

#560 - Canoom - Bomb Pokémon - Fire/Steel - Flying/Mineral - Flame Body/No Guard
Evolves to Bambard at level 30.
they used to be used in wars. They were thrown to break the opponent's defences, and then used to attack.

#561 - Bambard - Cannon Pokémon - Fire/Steel - Flying/Mineral - Flame Body/No Guard
They attack using the powerful cannons on their chests. They shoot flames, rocks and sometimes even Canoom.

#562 - Torretuff - Defence Pokémon - Ground - Ground - Sturdy/Own Tempo
Evolves to Towmertose at level 40.
In old wars, Torretuff were used as transport and defence for groups of soldiers. The weight of their shells makes them very slow.

#563 - Towmertose - Fortress Pokémon - Ground - Ground - Sturdy/Own Tempo
Sometimes they spent long periods of time completely still. Moss and plants grow all over them, leaving only their tower-like shells visible.

#564 - Velosor - Hunter Pokémon - Rock/Electric - Ground/Monster - Nimble/Static
Resurrected from the Fang Fossil; Evolves to Veloslay at level 50.
In ancient times, they sprinted through forests at amazing speeds, searching for prey such as Stegor.

#565 - Veloslay - Predator Pokémon - Steel/Electric - Ground/Monster - Nimble/Static
Veloslay are sly and powerful hunters. Their arms can't reach their mouths, so they devour downed carcasses from the ground.

#566 - Stegor - Tough Pokémon - Rock/Grass - Ground/Monster - Lumber/Immunity
Resurrected from the Plate Fossil; evolves to Stegraze at level 50.
This prehistoric Pokémon lived in fields, eating grass and fallen leaves. They were hunted by Velosor.

#567 - Stegraze - Herbivore Pokémon - Steel/Grass - Ground/Monster - Lumber/Immunity
They watched over their young while grazing. If their colonies were threatened, they would attack with their spiked tails.

#568 - Lektrane - Vivid Pokémon - Electric/Flying - Ground/Flying - Super Luck/Rivalry
Lektrane display their beautiful fanning tails to attract mates and ward off competitors. Their tail feathers grow larger in thunderstorms.

#569 - Monkearth - Mud Ape Pokémon - Ground - Ground - Reckless/Vital Spirit
Evolves to Georilla (At level up knowing Rock Throw) or Irongutan (At level up knowing Bullet Punch).
They live in the jungle where they dig deep holes in the ground. If you disturb one, you're likely to walk away with a nasty black eye.

#570 - Georilla - Rock Ape Pokémon - Rock - Ground - Solid Rock/Pure Power
Georilla spend time sitting around and eating rocks. When angered, they tear boulders from the ground with their huge hands.

#571 - Irongutan - Metal Ape Pokémon - Steel - Ground - Iron Fist/Pure Power
Irongutan are not quite as angry as their cousins, Georilla, but do not like to be disturbed. They enjoy crushing stones with their iron hands.

#572 - Drakeon - Sky Roam Pokémon - Dragon - Ground - Inner Focus
Evolves from Eevee at level up on Dayrock Summit.
they spend the majority of their time in the air, swooping around and surveying things below. They are rarely seen on land.

#573 - Midknite - Armour Pokémon - Steel/Ghost - Mineral/Indeterminate - Hyper Cutter/Battle Armour
Suits of armour possessed by spirits, Midknite come to life in the dead of night and have swordfights with eachother.

#574 - Shivur - Cub Pokémon - Ice - Ground - Snow Cloak/Snow Warning
Evolves to Lupice with happiness at night.
Rather playful creatures, Shivur make their home in icy plains to the north. When lost, they howl out for their mothers.

#575 - Lupice - Icy Pokémon - Ice - Ground - Snow Cloak/Snow Warning
By day, Lupice sleep in icy caves, but at night they come out to hunt for prey and howl at the moon.

#576 - Cherubabe - Divine Pokémon - Flying - Humanshape/Fairy - Golden Heart
Evolves to Crusangel after winning a fight against a Demonymph or Beezevil.
A pure, angelic, good-hearted Pokémon that is said to live in a perfect world high in the sky. They are extremely rare.

#577 - Crusangel - Divine Pokémon - Flying - Humanshape/Fairy - Golden Heart
Crusangel are powerful, divine warriors that fight for all that is good. Their arch-enemies are the cruel-hearted Beezevil.

#578 - Demonymph - Wrath Pokémon - Dark - Humanshape/Monster - Pure Evil
Evolves to Beezevil after winning a fight against a Cherubabe or Crusangel.
Old tales tell that a Demonymph is an outcast Cherubabe, which is the reason for their similar appearance. They are malicious tricksters.

#579 - Beezevil - Wrath Pokémon - Dark - Humanshape/Monster - Pure Evil
Some would argue that the reason Beezevil are such terrible creatures is because their hearts were lost. Nevertheless, they still wreak disaster wherever they go.

#580 - Yaharr - Minion Pokémon - Water - Humanshape/Water 1 - Adaptability/Vital Spirit
Evolves to Cappun at level 32.
Existing almost purely to serve their Cappun, Yaharr are bumbling, yet powerful, slave Pokémon who roam the seas in small groups.

#581 - Cappun - Seafaring Pokémon - Water/Steel - Humanshape/Water 1 - Super Luck/Pressure
Sly, authoritative and strong, Cappun lead bands of Yaharr, sailing the oceans in search of treasure. They sometimes raid towns and ships.

#582 - Shino - Apprentice Pokémon - Fighting - Humanshape/Ground - Inner Focus/Invisible
Evolves to Sens at level 38.
Although not every Shino is destined to become a powerful Sens, they are all strong, spiritual fighters, experts in stealth and covertness.

#583 - Sens - Master Pokémon - Fighting/Dark - Humanshape/Ground - Inner Focus/Invisible
Very strong and very agile, Sens have the unique ability to somehow make themselves completely unnoticed, even in a fight. Their single, sword-like claw is extremely dangerous.

#584 - Frosball - Snowball Pokémon - Ice - Ground/Indeterminate - Ice Body
Evolves to Frossoul at level 30.
A chunk of snow and slush came to life, Frosball detest being mistaken for snowballs and thrown around. In their anger they fly around hitting people.

#585 - Frossoul - Snowball Pokémon - Ice - Ground/Indeterminate - Ice Body
A popular ghost story is that Frossoul are spirits of melted snowmen. Whatever they are, they roam around on winter nights sadly watching children playing.

#586 - Gardgoyl - Tombstone Pokémon - Rock/Ghost - Mineral/Indeterminate - Forewarn/Shadow Tag
Terrifying spirits assigned to protect graves, churches and old buildings, Gardgoyl come to life at night and swoop around cities, spreading nightmares.

#587 - Muldrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon - Monster/Dragon - Levitate
Evolves to Omnidrag at Level 30.
Legendary creatures said to be born when the creator Pokémon blinks, Muldrag change their appearance to suit their environment.

#588 - Omnidrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon/Flying - Monster/Dragon - Levitate
Evolves to Embodrag at Level 60.
Even more elusive that the younger Muldrag, Omnidrag appear only to those they wish to be seen to. Their scales reflect light from millions of years ago.

#589 - Embodrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon/Flying - Monster/Dragon - Levitate/Intimidate
Said by legends to be the spirit embodiments of rivers, mountains and forests, the incredible, beautiful Embodrag are thought by many to be a mere myth.

#590 - Redition - Culture Pokémon - Normal/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
Part of a trio of mythical Pokémon from ancient times, Redition is said to have brought culture and variety to the world.

#591 - Tecknoid - Technology Pokémon - Electric/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
As one of three legendary creatures from legend, Tecknoid supposedly helped people create and develop their technology.

#592 - Judivel - Justice Pokémon - Fighting/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
With an entirely impartial mind and minimal emotions, Judivel is an ancient Pokémon worshipped for bringing justice and righteousness into being.

#593 - Grafortas - Civilisation Pokémon - Rock/Steel - No Eggs - Pressure
Long-forgotten tales tell of Grafortas, a truly immense creature that carried the world's first city on its back. It has not been seen anywhere for millennia.

#594 - Evizon - Supermassive Pokémon - Ghost/Dark - No Eggs - Pressure
A creature feared by all, Evizon was created in an alternate dimension to rival the Spatial Pokémon, Palkia. It draws in and destroys anything that gets too close.

#595 - Exwidox - Eternal Loop Pokémon - Ghost/Psychic - No Eggs - Pressure
Born in a parallel world to disrupt the rule of Dialga, the Temporal Pokémon, Exwidox creates and breaks infinite paradoxes as it pleases.

#596 - Speclowd - Cloudy Pokémon - Flying/Psychic - No Eggs - Diurnal
It is said that atop Dayrock Mountain lives Speclowd, the Lord of Day, who dances among the clouds in the light of the sun. It loves to chase a particular cloud shape.

#597 - Astairon - Starlight Pokémon - Dark/Ground - No Eggs - Nocturnal
If you are so lucky as to be under a special constellation at night, you may witness Astairon, the Master of Night. It uses powerful limbs to leap around like a monkey.

#598 - Twylia - Bridger Pokémon - Fire/Dragon - No Eggs - Pressure
At sunrise and sunset, this legendary creature appears for a few moments at Twilight Crossing to pass power between day and night.

#599 - Morsilisk - Afterlife Pokémon - Dark/Dragon - No Eggs - Pressure
Although its existence is questioned by many sources, Morsilisk is supposedly the terrible ruler of a realm beyond death, created as a punishment those who sinned in life.

#600 - Paradine - Afterlife Pokémon - Grass/Flying - No Eggs - Pressure
When someone who lead a kind life dies, ancient tales say that they go to the perfect land of Paradine, a beautiful, smiling ruler of all that is good.

Please note I have yet to upload all the images yet, so please bear with me.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Sprites*







*Learabit by Blastoise428*





*Learabit by Bakuphoon*





*Floware by Tropiking*





*Colawa by Bakuphoon*





*Oaflaim by Tropiking*





*Kuwalaze by Tropiking*





*Findol by Bakuphoon*





*Duvly by Bakuphoon*





*Fog Castform by Kaylene*





*Sandstorm Castform by Kaylene*





*Lapishell by Bakuphoon*





*Muldrag by Bakuphoon*





*Omnidrag by Bakuphoon*









*Wetlanders by Rasrap Smurf*





*Cerbedoom by Bakuphoon*


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*

*Credits*

Kai for the idea of the Cubbal line.

Blastoise428 for Polore and Arctiron, even though I tweaked them a bit and swapped the names around and added a final evolution.

Ambipom for the idea of Psykokat and Kitinsain, although I completely changed them - I just used the idea of annoying, literally insane strange things that bounce around everywhere.

Mike the Foxhog for the ideas of Willa, Wispa, Cherubabe, Crusangel, Beezevil, Delivlord, Cappun, Frosball, Frossoul, Cryptaf and Gardgoyl. I owe him one.

Rasrap Smurf for supporting me through the whole thing, as well as coming up with Wetlanders, the Shino line, the Member Pass side quest and generally helping with... everything. :3


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

Yay! You redid the region in a more organized way! I should probably do the same.

Anyway, your third post is titles "bilities". You forgot the 'A'.

I love the Farroh Region. It's awesome! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 4, 2008)

Where are all the Pokemon?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 8, 2008)

Why are there two Learabit?

Sorry if I'm supposed to post in the other thread.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 9, 2008)

'Cause two people made sprites for it.

No, it's fine. I just haven't updated anything for a while, but I will eventually.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll help with your forms. And nice job!


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't need any help.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 10, 2008)

OK. Just gimme a shout (aka.PM) if you need help, my friend!


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 11, 2008)

My favorites are[CPed from the old thread]

#509: Tygakub - Young Cat Pokémon (Normal) [TIE-gah-cub] *Idea from Kai of Cave of Draginflies*
*Description*: Tygakub is, as the name says, a Tiger Cub. It's mostly orange, with some white areas on the face, and black stripes and markings. On the top of each paw and on its belly is a black circle, and there is a black sphere at the end of its tail.
*Ability:* Run Away, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: TYGAKUB, although they seem docile, are actually very dangerous. They can evolve three different ways.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Pryga(if Attack>Defence and Speed)/Mistyga(if Defence>Attack and Speed)/Elektyga(If Speed>Defence and Attack) at level 25.

#510: Pryga - Fire Cat Pokémon (Fire) [PRY-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, except it is red instead of orange. On each paw and its belly it has a flame symbol, and its tail ends in a flame, like the Charmander family.
*Ability:* Flash Fire, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: PRYGA are fierce foes, in the wild and in controlled battles. They use fire to their advantage.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#511: Mistyga - Ice Cat Pokémon (Ice) [MISS-tie-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, except it is bluish white instead of orange. Its paw/belly symbol is a snowflake, and it has what appears to be a large snowflake at the end of its tail. On the undersides of its body, it is rugged and pointy, like icicles.
*Ability:* Snow Cloak, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: MISTYGA live in snowy places. Because of this, all that is visible of it is its stripes and markings.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#512: Voltyga - Electric Cat Pokémon (Electric) [VOLL-tie-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, but is a golden yellow intead of orange. its symbol is a thunderbolt, and the end of its tail is shaped like a thunderbolt, like Pikachu. It is very angular and sharp, such as its ears and the 'beard' around its head.
*Ability:* Static, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: VOLTYGA like playing in thunderstorms. If you touch one of their spikes, you will receive an electric shock.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

I LOVE them. Cats are so my favorite animals and Ice and Fire are two of my fav types. I love the region and it's now more organized. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 2, 2008)

That's one totally AWESOME region you got there. if they made this a game, I'd buy it.

BTW a bit off topic, but were you GoldenSlowpoke on the Murkrow Caverns forum? coz i think i remember you posting that there. or here. I cant remeber but ive seen it before.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks. For more information, look at the old thread. I'll begin to update this one at some point eventually...


----------



## lizardman974 (Nov 16, 2008)

BUMP

DON'T DIIIIEEEEE!


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 17, 2008)

It was hardly dieing...two weeks isn't too bad considering 'Other Creativity's' popularity...


----------



## Zeph (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooray, I've finally done some updates.

As of today, I am going to begin the re-make. I have every Pokémon ready, and I'll probably make no more as it brings the National Dex to a nice, round 600. The names, however, are subject to change.

Aaaaaand name dump:

Learabit Floware Tropicare Colava Koaflaim Koablaze Findol Dolprint Orking Snifasnuf Slashagruf Scadjin Fidjin Fienix Hidilo Centilo Millilo Biligot Conflagoat Monaseer Mophet Shroocute Mashroo Fashroo Shrooken Spirrefour Cranedi Zombivyne Fangeri Vladulame Specteri Phantarain Weerdeth Buzzlebee Kangaskid Stelloid Hastar Astricks Eldectrobe Siafifish Duvly Duvvle Tygakub Pryga Mistyga Voltyga Climorph Kinsain Psychocat Polore Actiron Glacilver Jabrabbit Unblievab'l Santavia Aerudolf Garganjaw Optiscure Cerbedoom Coriffa Sparcepent Willa Wispa Bellphrog Frince Croakizer Borm Greaduate Trisker Singet Swannet Ivine Severdant Velosor Veloslay Stegor Stegraze Electrane Monkearth Georilla Irongutan Drakeon Torretuff Towmertose Shivur Focsnow Cherubabe Crusangel Beezevil Devilord Firsmait Cappun Frosball Frossoul Cryptaf Gardgoyl Muldrag Omnidrag Embodrag Kultral Tecknolo Justiss Speclowd Astairon Twylia Morsilisk Paradine


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Farroh - NEW THREAD UNDER CONSTRUCTION, DO NOT POST HERE YET.*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> *New trainer type - Wetlanders* - Male wetlanders have blonde hair and wear green tunics and hats. Female ones wear red dresses with white lacing and strange black hats and carry wicker baskets full of Pokéballs. They tend to use the Mareep, Biligot and Murkrow lines.


lol

usually at Rainy Valley amirite?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sigh* Yes.

Murkrow gave me the idea for Wetlanders. They're actually based on Welsh stereotypes.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> *Sigh* Yes.
> 
> Murkrow gave me the idea for Wetlanders. They're actually based on Welsh stereotypes.


And Link.

HEY, you came up with most of it, all I said is that someone should be dressed as Link and had a fetish for Murkrow. Then you started going on about Mareep and everything.

Although I went along with it and supplied further ideas.
Castform started the Welsh thing.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> HEY, you came up with most of it, all I said is that someone should be dressed as Link and had a fetish for Murkrow. Then you started going on about Mareep and everything.


...Okay, I'll give you that.



Oh yeah, don't try clicking the links in the Pokémon names yet, they won't work until I draw and upload images.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 8, 2008)

But I want them to word :(


----------



## Zeph (Dec 8, 2008)

Ssssh. Stop pointing out my typos, Wetlander.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

But typos cannot go unnoticed, Castform.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 26, 2008)

Right, I got a drawing tablet for Christmas, so I'll start doing the images as of now. I've put up the ones for the Learabit and Colawa lines.

[Also, please remember I'm _not_ looking for criticism on the pictures; I merely put them up to give people an idea of what the Pokémon look like. Feel free to comment on the designs, though.]


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 27, 2008)

Ooh, pictures *chants to self* Don't crit, don't crit.

The skill and stuff isn't that good but they're so cute. Does that count as crit?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 27, 2008)

As I said, I wasn't trying to make the images good. If I had tried, they'd be much better, but I was in a hurry to update.


----------



## Zeph (Jan 11, 2009)

Murkrow has created this female Wetlander sprite~


----------



## Nope (Mar 24, 2009)

Hiya again, Zephy! Do you remember me? :D? It's widdle Bakun who's back!

Anyways, I'm bored and I want to sprrriiiteeee..... *Stares at pictures of Farroh Pokémon* Maayyybe I could sprite those...?

Pwease?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 21, 2009)

Aah, sorry for the long wait for a reply. Didn't notice you'd posted. Alright, you can if you like, that would be helpful..!

Aanyway, I've made some slight changes to the Pokédex - I've removed one line, added two new legendaries and am currently trying to work out how to fill the three vacant spaces left over... I should hopefully try to update a little more, I guess the only reason I don't is due to a lack of motivation, considering how simple the process is, but yeah.

EDIT: I've added 12 Pokémon to new Pokédex... so we now have them up to Vladulaim.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 23, 2009)

Added 21 Pokémon and a new item, the Magnifier.


----------



## Nope (Apr 26, 2009)

Well damn myself for not replying sooner.

I'll try to finish Cerbedoom, you remember I tried to sprite it once but never got finished? I'm not particulary fond of the sprite right now, too big and the heads are weird. So I might remake it completely.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 26, 2009)

Alrighty, sounds good. Thanks! I recently drew a (very bad) thirty-seconds picture of Cerbedoom... I'll try to find it...


----------



## Zeph (Apr 27, 2009)

Mkay, I've made a new format for Moves and added four new ones: Invasion, Echoblast, Magnetise and Pole Reverse, as well as a new item, the Memory Flower. I'm also just about to add more Pokémon...


----------



## Zeph (Apr 28, 2009)

Updated up to #558, Severdant...


----------



## sankatu (May 2, 2009)

This is an awesome region, you must be sick of hearing that, but, if you ever need anything I'm right here for you.


----------



## Zeph (May 2, 2009)

Heh, thanks...

Since I last posted I've added two new abilites (Pure Evil and Golden Heart) another attack (Losing Punch) and 17 new Pokémon, s we now have up to #575, Lupice.

...Aaaah, just noticed a numbering error; I repeated number 505 across two different Pokémon... Oh well, I'll fix it when I can be bothered... For now any Pokémon past Scadjin will be referred to with a number one above the number it's marked with.

Also, pictures - badly drawn two-minute doodle pictures, but still pictures:

#494 - #507
#508 - #524
#525 - #540
#541 - #550

Urk.
Bad drawings: Zomvyne, Fangeri, Duvly, Reintler, Ninguin, Jantuan, Unblievab'l, Corrifa, Willa, Wispa
Pokémon in bad need of redesign: Duvly, Reintler


----------



## Zeph (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't updated in a while... but about two months ago I made a sprite for the male trainer, whose default name is Nyx.







I won't be able to update properly for a while, as a month ago for my birthday I received a new computer, and I haven't yet transferred stuff across from my old one - this includes the complete revised list of my Pokémon. Nevertheless, I suppose this gives people time to comment without getting overwhelmed with new stuff... Hint hint...?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if the posts I make here are actually registering at all O.O no comments in around four months now; I mean I'm not being selfish or anything but surely somebody must have something to say?

Actually, having said that, I have a feeling I'll get comments now just to shut me up... hmm. Perhaps I should focus on improving and adding to the thread a certain area? Perhaps either Pokémon, Moves, Abilities, Items or Story. Hmm.


----------



## Flora (Aug 18, 2009)

Commenting to point out that it hasn't even been a month yet, Zeph. (if it had, I'd be fifteen, darnit)

Also, I like that trainer sprite! ^^


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2009)

Hm? When was the last one? From what I can see, it was Sankatu in May... Unless for some reason I'm not seeing some posts.


----------



## Flora (Aug 18, 2009)

The last post before today was...one of yours, in July.

Oh wait, you mean other people's posts. *facepalm* I can be really dense sometimes. ^^;


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2009)

Nah, no worries, it's an easy mistake.

Someone suggested to me that the lack of comments may be because when I update, I don't actually show what I've added, I just say "Oh, I've added X Y and Z". Would people prefer it if I copy and pasted what new stuff I'd actually added into update posts instead?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 1, 2009)

So I FINALLY retrieved the list of Pokémon from my old computer, and now I can begin working on this again properly.

Small changes: I merged the Gym Leaders section into the first post ('Region') and replaced the section with a New and Miscellanious Information section, taken from the end of the Pokémon post.

I also added the following Pokémon, but also removed Armorn as the number of part-Ghost types was getting out of hand.

#576 - Cherubabe - Divine Pokémon - Flying - Humanshape/Fairy - Golden Heart
Evolves to Crusangel after winning a fight against a Demonymph or Beezevil.
A pure, angelic, good-hearted Pokémon that is said to live in a perfect world high in the sky. They are extremely rare.

#577 - Crusangel - Divine Pokémon - Flying - Humanshape/Fairy - Golden Heart
Crusangel are powerful, divine warriors that fight for all that is good. Their arch-enemies are the cruel-hearted Beezevil.

#578 - Demonymph - Wrath Pokémon - Dark - Humanshape/Monster - Pure Evil
Evolves to Crusangel after winning a fight against a Cherubabe or Crusangel.
Old tales tell that a Demonymph is an outcast Cherubabe, which is the reason for their similar appearance. They are malicious tricksters.

#579 - Beezevil - Wrath Pokémon - Dark - Humanshape/Monster - Pure Evil
Some would argue that the reason Beezevil are such terrible creatures is because their hearts were lost. Nevertheless, they still wreak disaster wherever they go.

#580 - Yaharr - Minion Pokémon - Water - Humanshape/Water 1 - Adaptability/Vital Spirit
Evolves to Cappun at level 32.
Existing almost purely to serve their Cappun, Yaharr are bumbling, yet powerful, slave Pokémon who roam the seas in small groups.

#581 - Cappun - Seafaring Pokémon - Water/Steel - Humanshape/Water 1 - Super Luck/Pressure
Sly, authoritative and strong, Cappun lead bands of Yaharr, sailing the oceans in search of treasure. They sometimes raid towns and ships.

#582 - Frosball - Snowball Pokémon - Ice - Ground/Indeterminate - Ice Body
Evolves to Frossoul at level 30.
A chunk of snow and slush came to life, Frosball detest being mistaken for snowballs and thrown around. In their anger they fly around hitting people.

#583 - Frossoul - Snowball Pokémon - Ice - Ground/Indeterminate - Ice Body
A popular ghost story is that Frossoul are spirits of melted snowmen. Whatever they are, they roam around on winter nights sadly watching children playing.

#584 - Gardgoyl - Tombstone Pokémon - Rock/Ghost - Mineral/Indeterminate - Forewarn/Shadow Tag
Terrifying spirits assigned to protect graves, churches and old buildings, Gardgoyl come to life at night and swoop around cities, spreading nightmares.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha Yaharr and Cappun. Very funny.

And I think there is a mistake there - it says that Demonymph evolves into Crusangel.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Cappun was Mike the Foxhog's idea, so I can't take credit for him, but Yaharr was entirely my own.

Aah, thanks, I am the stupid.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2009)

Whew... finally added all the Pokémon. Yes, all of them. All 107... up to #600.

#582 - Shino - Apprentice Pokémon - Fighting - Humanshape/Ground - Inner Focus/Invisible
Evolves to Sens at level 38.
Although not every Shino is destined to become a powerful Sens, they are all strong, spiritual fighters, experts in stealth and covertness.

#583 - Sens - Master Pokémon - Fighting/Dark - Humanshape/Ground - Inner Focus/Invisible
Very strong and very agile, Sens have the unique ability to somehow make themselves completely unnoticed, even in a fight. Their single, sword-like claw is extremely dangerous.


[The above two were inserted a little further in, just below Yaharr and Cappun.]


#587 - Muldrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon - Monster/Dragon - Levitate
Evolves to Omnidrag at Level 30.
Legendary creatures said to be born when the creator Pokémon blinks, Muldrag change their appearance to suit their environment.

#588 - Omnidrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon/Flying - Monster/Dragon - Levitate
Evolves to Embodrag at Level 60.
Even more elusive that the younger Muldrag, Omnidrag appear only to those they wish to be seen to. Their scales reflect light from millions of years ago.

#589 - Embodrag - Spirit Pokémon - Dragon/Flying - Monster/Dragon - Levitate/Intimidate
Said by legends to be the spirit embodiments of rivers, mountains and forests, the incredible, beautiful Embodrag are thought by many to be a mere myth.

#590 - Redition - Culture Pokémon - Normal/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
Part of a trio of mythical Pokémon from ancient times, Redition is said to have brought culture and variety to the world.

#591 - Tecknoid - Technology Pokémon - Electric/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
As one of three legendary creatures from legend, Tecknoid supposedly helped people create and develop their technology.

#592 - Judivel - Justice Pokémon - Fighting/Steel - No Eggs - Mixture
With an entirely impartial mind and minimal emotions, Judivel is an ancient Pokémon worshipped for bringing justice and righteousness into being.

#593 - Grafortas - Civilisation Pokémon - Rock/Steel - No Eggs - Pressure
Long-forgotten tales tell of Grafortas, a truly immense creature that carried the world's first city on its back. It has not been seen anywhere for millennia.

#594 - Evizon - Supermassive Pokémon - Ghost/Dark - No Eggs - Pressure
A creature feared by all, Evizon was created in an alternate dimension to rival the Spatial Pokémon, Palkia. It draws in and destroys anything that gets too close.

#595 - Exwidox - Eternal Loop Pokémon - Ghost/Psychic - No Eggs - Pressure
Born in a parallel world to disrupt the rule of Dialga, the Temporal Pokémon, Exwidox creates and breaks infinite paradoxes as it pleases.

#596 - Speclowd - Cloudy Pokémon - Flying/Psychic - No Eggs - Diurnal
It is said that atop Dayrock Mountain lives Speclowd, the Lord of Day, who dances among the clouds in the light of the sun. It loves to chase a particular cloud shape.

#597 - Astairon - Starlight Pokémon - Dark/Ground - No Eggs - Nocturnal
If you are so lucky as to be under a special constellation at night, you may witness Astairon, the Master of Night. It uses powerful limbs to leap around like a monkey.

#598 - Twylia - Bridger Pokémon - Fire/Dragon - No Eggs - Pressure
At sunrise and sunset, this legendary creature appears for a few moments at Twilight Crossing to pass power between day and night.

#599 - Morsilisk - Afterlife Pokémon - Dark/Dragon - No Eggs - Pressure
Although its existence is questioned by many sources, Morsilisk is supposedly the terrible ruler of a realm beyond death, created as a punishment those who sinned in life.

#600 - Paradine - Afterlife Pokémon - Fire/Flying - No Eggs - Pressure
When someone who lead a kind life dies, ancient tales say that they go to the perfect land of Paradine, a beautiful, smiling ruler of all that is good.


So that's all for the Pokémon, but there's still lots more to do... also, in a minute I'm going to add five more Abilities which need adding. So... yeah.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Are the links in the names supposed to be like that, or is that a mistake?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it's supposed to be like that. Not sure why they're there though, probably place-holders for links to their sprites or something like that.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's right. I haven't drawn pictures/sprites of all of them yet, so there isn't anything to link to.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2009)

SURPRISE, look I made (well, edited) a sprite and as far as everyone knows, you haven't seen it before.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 5, 2009)

No, of course I haven't seen it before. *Ahem*

Male Wetlander, hooray~ Thanks!


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2009)

The jacket thing is still awful though D:


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 6, 2009)

This project looks cool. I'd help you with sprites and stuff if you want.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks. Sprites are always appreciated! Feel free to do any one you like, and if you need any more information on its design, of course, just ask.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll try Biligot.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2009)

It's in this picture. Erm, colours...

It's mainly a sort of mid-orange, although the more tufty hair at its breast is slightly darker and redder. The flame on its head is, of course, red and yellow, and its horns, nose and hooves are all a mid grey.

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## FireChao (Oct 6, 2009)

Stelloid is Awesome! I would make a sprite for you, but I fail at spriting from scratch... :sad:

btw you should be more confident about your creation - almost all of your updates are accompanied by a self-deprecating remark.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, but I just don't see Farroh to be as good and sophisticated and whatnot as some others are. Also, Farroh seems to get many less comments than other projects, such as DR's Marah region, but I guess that's because it's better than mine!


----------



## FireChao (Oct 7, 2009)

or maybe he just brags more about his...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2009)

Or maybe because you have almost all of your updates accompanied by a self-deprecating remark?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha, that is a good point. But I physically cannot be all self-praising, so...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2009)

You don't have to be, you just have to not not be. Or something.


----------



## Flora (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it, Zeph~

Have some self-confidence! (hah, I'm one to talk)


----------

